# OPV adjustment without pressure guage



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Am I right in thinking that the OPV adjustment on the Classic is approx 270 degrees anti clockwise to get it down to 9 bar? Is it worth my having a go at adjusting It without a pressure guage in an attempt to get it somewhere near that, even if I can't be sure? I have zero chance of attaching a pressure guage to the portafilter but I'd like to try to get the pressure a bit lower. I'm not even sure I will be able to do it anyway but I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

This is what I did to mine as I have an old portafikter that cannot change spouts / add pressure gauge. I have turned mine somehwere between 360 -450° to get something close to what I think is right 270 on my used model still seemed a bit high and not extracting quite right.

The adjustment is simple and really easy to adjust until you get something you like.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you want a gauge and have a portafilter with screw on spout this is probably the cheapest option

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Portafilter-Pressure-Espresso-Machines-ESPRESS/dp/B00ONTGKNA/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2SQUSBT3LY6B8&keywords=portafilter+pressure+gauge&qid=1567018136&s=gateway&sprefix=portafilter+pressure%2Caps%2C163&sr=8-1

 No good for Sage though. They decided to use a metric pipe thread that I don't think anyone ever uses on pipes.

May be possible to make one up from bits off ebay too but make sure it's a damped gauge. They are filled with something or the other.

John

-


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I think I'll give it go then. Even if I just lower the pressure a bit it should help. I can always buy a portafilter with guage attached at some point should I get the urge to know exactly what the pressure is and am feeling a bit flush.

I do have a portafilter with screw on spout but there is no way my arthritic fingers would be able to unscrew that.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Kitkat said:


> I think I'll give it go then. Even if I just lower the pressure a bit it should help. I can always buy a portafilter with guage attached at some point should I get the urge to know exactly what the pressure is and am feeling a bit flush.
> I do have a portafilter with screw on spout but there is no way my arthritic fingers would be able to unscrew that.


Where are you located? I have a pressure gauge I can send you for postage cost but you would have top unscrew the spout

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Bacms said:


> Where are you located? I have a pressure gauge I can send you for postage cost but you would have top unscrew the spout
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Thanks but I won't be able to unscrew the spout.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Kitkat said:


> Thanks but I won't be able to unscrew the spout.


Could you ask someone for help with that? Anyone with access to a vice should be able to do that for you

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Without a pressure gauge adjust by measuring the back flow against the pump curve.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I may take it into work and see if someone there can unscrew it. I'm using a bottomless portafilter now so it's not being used. Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Kitkat said:


> I may take it into work and see if someone there can unscrew it. I'm using a bottomless portafilter now so it's not being used. Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier.


Mine is built in . No chance of unscrewing that

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it ' built in' or just threadlocked on as most are. Thread lock material can be softened by heating up the PF,


----------



## hazzeruk (Jun 28, 2019)

if you have a bottomless one you can buy a clip in gauge on ebay


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

hazzeruk said:


> if you have a bottomless one you can buy a clip in gauge on ebay


 Thanks for that. I had no idea such a thing existed. I have a friend coming over this week to hopefully have a go at removing the spouts from the other one so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## hazzeruk (Jun 28, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clip-in-Pressure-Gauge-for-Gaggia-Naked-Bottomless-Portafilter-Handle-Damped/163543554892?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D52434eeb1dfd4a80b507d611865920f7%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D400777270392%26itm%3D163543554892%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa801f9e4-cd9a-11e9-9de1-74dbd1807780|parentrq%3Af2b3edc516c0a4d276ad6688ffd28814|iid%3A1


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If you feel adventurous and have a drill and drill bit which can drill through steel, then you can make one yourself for a fraction of the price.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you feel adventurous and have a drill and drill bit which can drill through steel, then you can make one yourself for a fraction of the price.


It's possibly the best use for a pressurised basket.


----------



## annetcl (Sep 25, 2019)

Kitkat said:


> Thanks but I won't be able to unscrew the spout.


 I had the same issue of a very tight spout and was struggling to unscrew - eventually i managed to get it loose by laying the pf on level ground and tapping the spout with a hammer - if you are still struggling to get it off you can try this method.


----------



## Roast-ed (May 30, 2020)

If it helps, I recently bought a brand new 2010 classic from eBay (a company that buys bulk ex display stock).

Initially I did the 270 degree turn blind, but decided to invest in a portafilter with a pressure gauge.

First run (after my blind 270 degree turn) = 11 bars.

From then on I adjusted it 90 degrees exactly each time, and 90° was pretty much exactly in line with one bar of pressure in the portafilter.

270 =11
360 = 10
450 = 9
540 = 8


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

All very well, providing you know what pressure you have to start with.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Is it ' built in' or just threadlocked on as most are. Thread lock material can be softened by heating up the PF,


 My 2001 double spout is a part of the casting too, and does not unscrew. I believe early original portafilters do not unscrew.

My previous 2004 Classic's original portafilter did have a threaded spout and unscrewed, I'm unsure of the year when it changed.


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

I did 270 blind about 5 years ago and thought I had cracked it, bought a pressure gauge last week and noted that it was still reading 12bar. Opened her up to drop it back again and rounded the OPV nut as it was thread locked.

Try not be a ham fisted fool like me.


----------

